# AWFUL fish tank!



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am not sure if this was just a temporary thing for a picture advertising Nike or if it was really advertising something to encourage others to get one or make one like it but whether the fish were in this temporarily or not, this tank is terrible!!!! (although it is creative i must say.) Here it is:










And the fact that one goldfish would eventually outgrow even a 30 gallon sure doesn't help with the fact that there are THREE in this small thing!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Heck I'd buy it...if it was like 20 gallons bigger!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's kinda cute, but NOT for goldies. x-X i don't even see a filter!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I feel bad even having my goldie in a 5 gallon (got her before I knew their space needs). I would NEVER put even 1 in something so small!


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

I can imagine the advertising message for this... "It's like treading on water...but with the water INSIDE YOUR SHOES. And also there are fish. INSIDE YOUR SHOES. Nike. Just do it!. "*Cut*


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW! Thats not something you see everyday. It's not a good idea thou, because it's too small for fish. I really hope this is just a idea and not for real.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

dont fish normally grow to suit the size of the aquarium if this is true wouldnt that mean one goldfish could survive in a well filtered 10 maybe even 5 gallon tank and not outgrow it


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

No. It means their insides will outgrow their bodies and basically cause so much internal pressure that they die.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

so they need bigger aquariums to grow in or their own bodies will end up killing itself


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Exactly. Their insides will outgrow their bodies.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Exactly. Their insides will outgrow their bodies.


I didn't know that happened to goldfish. Very interesting and very sad for those it happens to.


----------



## Jinx (Feb 3, 2011)

It's a very creative tank, but it's not big enough for a fish I'd say. If it was much bigger than I'd consider buying it because it's very unusual and I like to have things that aren't ordinary.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I bet it is just for advertisement. Nike is a big coorperation and if they did anything inhumane PETA would be all over their butt. What did the caption or article say about it? Is there a link?


----------



## Jinx (Feb 3, 2011)

tsoto80 said:


> I bet it is just for advertisement. Nike is a big coorperation and if they did anything inhumane PETA would be all over their butt. What did the caption or article say about it? Is there a link?


PETA is retarded. They just annoy people until they listen to them. Did anyone here know that they kill 85% of the animals they rescue compared to the very close rescue near their headquarters? The rescue that's near them found 75% of the animals they rescued loving homes. I know this because I wrote an article about them and needed the facts.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know, Jinx. I read an article like that about them. I hate PETA now. I'd rather support an organization that actually CARES about animals, not advertising.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

The PETA might do something about it. The shoe was designed in Japan and I think the PETA is also in Japan but I dont know.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Do they come in a size 12 mens.... jk.... I whould never buy something so obvously unnatural for a animal to live in.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

That's cruel. There's no depth to it, and no room to swim, even at their sizes now...


----------

